

Google Wage - ilaksh

Just got this email about Google Wave (mispelled as Wage in subject, lol) sunsetting on April 30.<p>They mention Apache Wave and Walkaround.<p>Honestly, I am more interested in Wave-ish stuff that is running on Node rather than Java-based, just based on having more positive experiences with Node than with Java.<p>I just googled and found this https://github.com/scottbw/wave-node<p>Are there any other Wave-ish projects built on Node?
======
einhverfr
And I thought Google was launching a payroll service.....

Actually, that might be a scary thought. Think of all the additional
information they could get about employees that way....

